# Problem or age?



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Bailey is my first dog so I am not familiar with what he should or should not be doing.

He is a lovely, affectionate dog and a brilliant pet, was house trained after a week and is good at basic commands, but.................there are three things that I just cannot get him to do :

1) Stop jumping up. He is so inquisitive and nosey and will jump up at the table or work surfaces to get things or to see what we are doing. Despite always getting down after been told 'DOWN' rather loudly (sometimes more than once), he will be back and up again as soon as you move or pick up the next thing etc.

2) Walk on a lose lead. I have had to get a halti collar to try and help with this problem. Although it helps, he needs constant correction and will only walk nicely when he is tired out. I have tried all the stopping, changing direction stuff as well as carrying a favourite treat, but everything else is far too interesting.

3) Recall. He used to brilliant and would run round but always come back. Now, he thinks every dog is his best mate and if he sees another dog, no matter how far away, he will fly off at top speed regardless of my shouts and whistles. He has not been neutered, could this be why?

I was wondering if anyone could advise me as to whether this is normal behaviour for a puppy this age and will gradually settle down, or whether I am doing things wrong and have let it get out of hand?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Paul,
This may well have been MY post about Rocky, so sadly, I am not able to offer any advice but will be watching with great interest as these are exactly the three things we have trouble with (as well as him being a fussy eater who gets bored with his food and simply will not eat it when he does). Good luck, hope someone has good advice for you (us). Rocky is booked in for neutering in January.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi the recall will be an age thing, being young and confident and thinking he knows best. You just have to take a couple of steps back and start the training over again, lots of yummy treats and practice. If you don't trust him off lead at all at the moment get a training line and leave it on him in the park, start by holding the line and when you are feeling more confident with him just let it trail around so he is free but you can pounce on the line if you need to.
My cockapoo still jumps up now and he is 2!!!!!! They just LOVE saying hello!!!! It will calm down alot but you could stop him completely by doing lots of training, same with the pulling. It might be a good idea to find a good trainer to give you some good training tips in the flesh. Its amazing how quickley you get results once someone has shown you how to do it.
Good luck


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi have most of these 'problems' too - although the Halti harness has worked well with the pulling. 
Have you tried hiding behind trees when out walking - I do this with Betty
sometimes and it seems to keep her 'honest' as I notice after I do it she
keeps a much closer eye on where I am.
Can't help with the jumping up - she does it all the time , but only with people,kids and dogs!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

1) Stop jumping up. 

I am no expert but you could try using off command and when he gets off offer a treat .. consistant training required I think ... my poos know the off command for off the sofa etc, however they still love to jump up at people .. maybe a cockapoo trait  excitable poos ...

2) Walk on a lose lead. 

I have been told by many the halti collar will do the trick ... my Honey is a puller on the lead... I am still being consistant .. she is so eager to get to the field at times .. full of excitement .. I know how you feel with this one  
as I have done the stop and direction change too, and got some funny looks by passers by for weeks, heyand it still didnt work.

3) Recall. 

Age thing possibly ... stick with it ... good recall will return, and if he is bolting off and not coming back I have read others recommending (I think Kendal) using a long line which would give you more control. 

Right I am off for a walk .. I mean a pull from Honey .... my firm training head on and off we go ..

Love to Bailey


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is what I do....

1)I have yet to master this one, but having everyone ignore your pup is a great way to do it....it is so hard to ignore a cockapoo however.
2) Lady was taught by us having a treat, if she would pull, we would stop walking, when she came back to our side she would get a treat, and we could walk again, if she pulled again, we would stop, and so on, now if she pulls I stop and she will lie down and wait for me. 

3) You need to be more important than any other dog....do some imbilical traning for 2 weeks, and make your pup follow your every move, upstairs, doing laundry, cooking, anything you can do, even walks...they will learn you are the most important thing, and always keep treats handy when at the doggy parks.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Here is what I do....
> 
> 1)I have yet to master this one, but having everyone ignore your pup is a great way to do it....it is so hard to ignore a cockapoo however.
> 2) Lady was taught by us having a treat, if she would pull, we would stop walking, when she came back to our side she would get a treat, and we could walk again, if she pulled again, we would stop, and so on, now if she pulls I stop and she will lie down and wait for me.
> ...


Mo I have seen the umbilical training thing on a programme over here.....is it ' at the end of my leash' or something like that? Makes me laugh when he has these owners, many of who don't even walk their dogs, jumping over park benches and all sorts with a dog attached to them


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> Mo I have seen the umbilical training thing on a programme over here.....is it ' at the end of my leash' or something like that? Makes me laugh when he has these owners, many of who don't even walk their dogs, jumping over park benches and all sorts with a dog attached to them


"at the end of my leash" it's a Canadian show!!!  the trainer Brad Patison is from western Canada. now I don't agree with everything that he says...but the umbilical training is great.....I however do not go jumping through bushes and over benches...tho my butt could probably bennifit! hahaha. But just to keep them watching you at all times is so great, it is fantastic for when out on trails and walks, great to do with a new pup and awesome for a dog who has forgotten it's training. it also helps to teach a pup to watch out for your feet so that they don't trip you.


----------

